# Clear my doubt



## praveenkumark1990 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a PS3 by next month i want to clarify some doubts 

1.should i buy a *console from sony store* or from retail shop which are *modded* and i don't use online PSN service( i fear i would get banned for this question )

2.If i buy a modded PS3 will it able to play future coming games because i hear that we need a latest firmware to play that games 

3.Should i buy current PS3 slim or should i wait till the release of PS3 super slim in india


what should i buy please help me

because after buying i should not regret


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2012)

1. Your choice doesn't make any difference.
2. Yeah that could cause issues but as PS4 is on the horizon so......Also you will lose the warranty and any support from Sony.
3. Again your choice I would have waited.
If you are not much in online gaming then PS3 is definitely a better choice than Xbox 360 but the game prices are quite high.

1. Your choice doesn't make any difference.
2. Yeah that could cause issues but as PS4 is on the horizon so......Also you will lose the warranty and any support from Sony.
3. Again your choice I would have waited.
If you are not much in online gaming then PS3 is definitely a better choice than Xbox 360 but the game prices are quite high.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 21, 2012)

PS3 jail break means permanent voiding of warranty under Sony's terms and conditions.
also you may not be able to play many of the recent games. 

better choice would be to wait for the ps4.


----------



## roby_is_cool (Oct 25, 2012)

Praveen waiting for the ps4 is just an over the top thought.. Sony hasn't even displayed the console once, let alone its release, think about how much time will it take to finally be available in the market.. And then it would need some time for its price to get settled... All are just plane rumors..

On the other hand, regarding ps3 hacking scene, if you want a hacked console, it would be really really hard to find a new one, only option is to buy a used one which is on <fw 3.55. If you manage to get one, then you will be able to play games released upto last month as 4.21 has been hacked already.. 

So make your decision based on the above pointers..


----------

